# Sites near Santander or Bilbao



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi,

On June 17th 2013 i'll be arriving in Santander on the ferry at lunchtime ish.

I need to be at Le Mans motor racing circuit on Thursday 20th June.

I would like to spend the Monday night and Tuesday night in Spain somewhere near Bilbao or Santander before setting off to Le Mans on the Wednesday morning.

Can anyone recommend a decent site for 2 nights? I'm taking a VW California, so shower facilities and EHU are a must.

Thanks for your help

Simon


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bit of a long way round Simon.

Ray.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Are you sure you mean Le Mans?


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

Yep I definitely mean Le Mans. 

The 24 hour race is just part of a 3 week tour 

I don't mind doing 300-400 miles a day


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

There is a good site at Zarautz (Camping Cheque or ACSI) which is on top of a steep hill overlooking the town and surfers beach.
Just rebuilt the san block, very good standard.
Fill with water before pitching up and note that the chem loo point can be a bit of a walk!
Small shop and bar restaurant. Nice owners.
http://www.grancampingzarautz.com/index_en.html
Patrick


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Patrick i'll take a look


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I echo what Patrick said, been there a couple of times, excellent place and interesting fishing port at the end of a long 'promenade' if you are into such things. Lovely views over the bay from the site.

Mike


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Mike. Sounds just up our street really


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

I agree with Patrick. We were there with him last week.

Great to meet you both, Patrick.

We had a good drive to Bilbao via Haro to buy our wine!

Val


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just one other thing Simon.
My friends and I usually try to get to one of the campgrounds (fields) the weekend before the race. Apart from getting a better site the scrutineering goes on in the centre of Le Mans City monday and tuesday, where you can get up close and touch the cars.
Nice restaurants there as well.

Then there are the night practice laps wednesday and thursday.

Ray.


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Ray. I've been a couple of times before but have been bored before the Wednesday in the past.

Going to get in a private area such as Pistonheads or Travel Destinations rather than the usual Bleu Nord. Sick of stuff going missing! I've never taken anything other than car and tent before, so really looking forward to the experience.

In 2008, the Group C cars were the support race. Music to my ears 8)


----------

